# UNIbrace XB-3 install



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Today I installed the UNIbrace XB-3 that was just recently released for our cars. 

http://www.unibrace.com/product_xb3.html

This product has been around for some time for VW MK4 and MK5 platforms. It creates a shear wall between the rear shock towers to stiffen the rear end and helps to force the suspension to flex instead of the chassis. This is especially noticeable with stiffer aftermarket springs and shocks. I have not done any hard driving on it yet, so this is more a DIY than a review. The instructions are geared towards VW, so I tried to take pics of Audi specific details. It took about 3 hours to install.

I found krazyboi's DIY for seat removal: :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4162869

Getting the seat backs out is slowed only by a plastic cover that clips into place between the two seat backs. It is designed to lock in place by pushing down. There are tabs on each side that are angled to make them easy to clip on, but hard to remove. Hopefully this pic will help show where to pull out sideways to release them. I broke one mostly off, but it still clipped back firmly.










Once the cover is off, there is a single torx screw to remove and the black metal retainer swings up towards the front to remove. I didn't bother to remove the side with the belt from the car, just flipped it up towards the front and out of the way.

There is a screw cover on each side that has a small flat area at the bottom to let a flat screwdriver slip in to pop it off. The torx screw that hides beneath is the same size as the one for the seat back pivot retainer.










Once the screws are out, the trim lifts up to make the carpet easier to slide out from underneath. After the font part of the carpet is free, lift the carpet off of the cargo net loop first, then fold it backwards to reveal the mounting area for the brace.










Put the brace in place and get the top holes evenly spaced on each side so that they clear the spot welds. It was tricky with no helper, so I decided to mark the hole locations roughly with a sharpie and then install one nutsert. Then I screwed one corner of the brace on and marked the final locations for the other 3 holes. A center punch is pretty much required to get accurate holes started.










The nutsert tool that I used is a loaner that is passing around the Vortex, so if you need it for an install, I will pass it along. The holes are slightly larger than 1/2". I got them enlarged to the point where I had to hammer the nutsert in by putting it on the install tool. 

Here it is installed without the seat back in place.










I also had to remove the grocery bag [child seat, actually] clips from the seat backs, but I never used them anyway. I think that the non-quattro chassis are slightly different and it may clear the clips on those seats.










So that's it. I will see how it feels this weekend on the H&R drive up to Mt. Baker.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Center punch is MUST


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:waiting for the review


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Very interesting and looking forward for a review. 

Not for me though, I haul around to much crap


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Not for me though, I haul around to much crap


X2. Where would I put my shredboard?!?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> X2. Where would I put my shredboard?!?!


Roof


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Please, please, please come back with some kind of negative that will keep me from doing this mod! Otherwise I'm going to have to dip into my kid's college fund! lol 

Seriously, though, I've never been happy with the amount of chassis judder from my OpenSky. I expect this would be pretty effective. And of course I'll be thinking about it every day as I go over the speed bumps in our parking garage.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Takes ~ 2 minutes to unscrew - I put a T-handle wrench in the trunk tool area.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

why didn't they put some hooks on it and sell it as a organizer to carry various long and short things.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

John, Thanks for posting your install DIY. I look forward to your driving impressions! :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dreaminga3 said:


> Please, please, please come back with some kind of negative that will keep me from doing this mod! Otherwise I'm going to have to dip into my kid's college fund! lol


$300~ isn't that much. That is one less book they can buy. They'll learn to share...or pirate
At least you're not buying a rolex or something...like my dad did


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> $300~ isn't that much. That is one less book they can buy. They'll learn to share...or pirate
> At least you're not buying a rolex or something...like my dad did


My dad got himself one too and I wore it when I was in junior high, and one day in the park, they robbed me. Apparently, they look at my friend's watch and gave it back to him. Had another watch stolen in the park too. Don't know what's with the park in queens and hoodlums. Must be wild Zoo York days.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> My dad got himself one too and I wore it when I was in junior high, and one day in the park, they robbed me. Apparently, they look at my friend's watch and gave it back to him. Had another watch stolen in the park too. Don't know what's with the park in queens and hoodlums. Must be wild Zoo York days.


why would your dad let you wear his rolex when you were in jr high?
and where in queens...? I live in queens...
well you too...kinda


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> why would your dad let you wear his rolex when you were in jr high?
> and where in queens...? I live in queens...
> well you too...kinda


Cuz I just saw it being unworn and started wearing it. I don't even think he knew it was gone cuz it was one of those thing he bought at our travels.

It was in Flushing Meadow Park. Now it is packed with soccer players, back then it was like a no man's land. 1st time (I think I was 10, I was just playing with my water pressure pump rocket right by college point, other time, me and my friend rode our bike to where the lake is.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Cuz I just saw it being unworn and started wearing it. I don't even think he knew it was gone cuz it was one of those thing he bought at our travels.
> 
> It was in Flushing Meadow Park. Now it is packed with soccer players, back then it was like a no man's land. 1st time (I think I was 10, I was just playing with my water pressure pump rocket right by college point, other time, me and my friend rode our bike to where the lake is.


oh wow...I literally live a few blocks from there...
But I doubt it is what it used to be


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> I also had to remove the grocery bag clips from the seat backs, but I never used them anyway. I think that the non-quattro chassis are slightly different and it may clear the clips on those seats.


Non-quattro cars are the same, and it's the LATCH system for child car seats that is removed.

Dave


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Non-quattro cars are the same, and it's the LATCH system for child car seats that is removed.
> 
> Dave


Oh yeah - it has been a while since I had to deal with a car seat - I'm an old man now...


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi John, Any updates? TIA. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah. It feels great. I did a hard mountain run and have done a bit of hard driving in the coastal twisties as well since the install. It feels solid and predictable. Subtle, but I can tell that it is there. As hoped for, it did decrease open sky noise with the roof closed (nothing helps when open...) Looks fantastic. I demo'd the removal/reinstall for a friend, and it really is fast as long as the carpet holes are big enough to make the nutsert easy to find with the bolt. Might be worth melting a ring around the holes with a bolt and lighter to decrease fuzz. Good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Great for carrying your croquet or curling game set. Enough space for your your brooms or mallets while the cage keeps the loose balls from rolling toward the front.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Great images John! Looks right at home in the interior of the A3 :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Great for carrying your croquet or curling game set. Enough space for your your brooms or mallets while the cage keeps the loose balls from rolling toward the front.


and hockey, eh!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I borrow the nutsert tool?


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

what are all those rivets for?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

djomlas said:


> what are all those rivets for?


THere is a bar across the top. Look at the picture from the rear.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mkim said:


> Can I borrow the nutsert tool?


You can make one with a flat bar, a bolt and some washers.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone can use whatever tool they like, but I have to say that most of the install problems over the past 6 years come have from using an inferior tool that customers fabb'd for this application. Come on, it's under $30.00 _shipped_ from Mcmaster-Carr, but the job will get done correctly and you will save yourselves A LOT of headaches! It's always easier to do it right the first time! I have helped so many people who have screwed up the install because they: 
1. didn't buy the right tool and 
2. didn't bother to read the instructions!
So, treat yourself right — get the right tool and *READ the instructions*. You will thank yourself that you have a quality tool in your toolbox and that you did a great install — you will feel like a really smart guy :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sending on the loaner to mkim. It is definitely the way to go. Homemade tools require the screw in the nutsert to turn in order to pull it tight and crimp it. The purpose built tool does not. Faster, easier, more reliable.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I absolutely agree, but in a pinch, if you know what you're doing, the homemade tool works problem free. Also, point me in the direction of an M8 nutsert install tool, because I can't find one for installing Bombers in the rear of a mk5...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/117/3271/=dx3c8y


----------

